# Solid Strike Techbooks



## Yan0sh (21. Dezember 2018)

Da die Firma Solid ja leider zurzeit eine "Pause" einlegt - laut deren Website - und sich im Netz nur mehr Ersatzteile auf der Herstellerwebsite befinden, bin ich auf der Suche nach den Techbooks:


Dämpferabstimmungstabelle
Technischen Daten

Eventuell hat sich ja mal wer die PDFs runtergeladen und wäre so nett sie zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Danke!


----------



## ChrisXdPro (21. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konaprimostab (27. Dezember 2018)

Oh shit ??!!??, Danke für die PDF


----------



## slayer80 (27. Dezember 2018)

Yan0sh schrieb:


> Da die Firma Solid ja leider zurzeit eine "Pause" einlegt - laut deren Website - und sich im Netz nur mehr Ersatzteile auf der Herstellerwebsite befinden, bin ich auf der Suche nach den Techbooks:
> 
> 
> Dämpferabstimmungstabelle
> ...




Servus! Falls noch was fehlt, ich hab die Dinger ja erstellt, schreib mir eine kurze Mail an matthias ääääääht solidbikes.de


----------



## usesub (15. Januar 2019)

Hi Matthias,

wo finde ich alle Schraubenanzugsmomente zum Strike-Rahmen, also beispielsweise das Moment der Klemmschrauben für die Hinterradaufnahme?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Premium_Biker (7. September 2019)

Servus zusammen, habe mir einen „neuen“ Dämpfer zugelegt und wollte mal Setup Informationen schnorren. Es ist ein vivid Air r2c, den Luftdruck habe ich nach Tabelle eingestellt... was mich interessieren würde sind rebound und compression Einstellungen mit denen ich gut starten kann um mein Setup zu finden.

Darüber hinaus suche ich einen reach set Steuersatz, vllt hat ja noch jemand was liegen?
Danke euch im Voraus.


----------



## Gunfire (7. Juni 2020)

Ich schreib jetzt einfach mal hier um nicht extra einen neuen Faden aufzumachen:

Was für eine Achse brauch ich für das HR genau, bzw. wo kann man eine passenden kaufen?
Bei meiner ist der Innensechskannt mehr oder weniger rund und ich würde die gerne tauschen.
Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe ist das Gewinde hier M12x1,25?! 
Alle gängigen Achsen 12x150, die ich bisher gefunden hab, haben ein M12x1,75 Gewinde.


----------



## usesub (7. Juni 2020)

Hi. Frag am besten direkt bei Reverse Components an. Das sind die gleichen Leute wie bei Solid.


----------



## Premium_Biker (7. Juni 2020)

Hi, würde an deiner Stelle auch direkt bei Solid mal Anfragen. Bzw eben bei Reverse Components, die sitzen im gleichen Gebäude und gehören dem gleichen Menschen


----------



## Gunfire (15. Juni 2020)

@usesub @Premium_Biker 
Hat funktioniert ??


----------

